# Anyone heard of Chad Fontaine?



## Ontariomonty (Jul 29, 2017)

If you haven't heard of Chad Fontaine look him up and I didn't know him too well I'd really like to hear more stories about him . His music is the best I like covering his song Carry on .


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 29, 2017)

I wish he could have released more music before he died. Also, we tried to watch the annoying documentary thing at the Jambo last year and couldn't even finish it. The first half is just the other dude(not Chad) so fucked up he can barely talk. Nodding out in the interviews and shit. Didn't even get to see Chad in it lol


----------



## Lob (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah i seen the doc on youtube ! Hes got some good music.


----------



## landpirate (Jul 30, 2017)

Moved to art and music section.


----------

